# Our Cats



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

This week's our cats is online now if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks fluff, gonna have a look


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Knew I should have renewed my online access - am in france and paper copy at home lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

but hey, lucky you in france, enjoy the rest of your holiday  though it's glorious weather here in coventry today!!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are real stunners, love their colouring. 

Sue


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sskmick said:


> They are real stunners, love their colouring.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue, I think you've posted your message on the wrong thread.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

New one up already online! Cool


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ooooooo is the mag out yet ? or just the online version ?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> This week's our cats is online now if anyone is interested.


Have you got a link for it chuck?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

just the online one at the usual site

Our Cats Newspaper - Pedigree cat shows, feline news, cat breeders, cat clubs, books, show results, catshow reports


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> just the online one at the usual site
> 
> Our Cats Newspaper - Pedigree cat shows, feline news, cat breeders, cat clubs, books, show results, catshow reports


Thanks Fluff, I'm just a lazy git, hee hee


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

shame they can't organise the posting of the paper ones to subscribers - mine never arrives before a saturday now


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive just read the first critique of lulu, iam really pleased, here it is, 

A real baby of 4 months. Apple shaped head; neat ears;
cheeks rounding nicely to muzzle line; short broad nose,
firm chin, level bite; round eyes of a muddy gold colour.
Cobby shaped little body of good weight and muscular
tone; medium legs, rounded paws; balanced tail. Coat
short, dense, and still baby soft; lovely mixture of lilac and
cream. She purred non-stop and was just a delight to handle.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ive just read the first critique of lulu, iam really pleased, here it is,
> 
> A real baby of 4 months. Apple shaped head; neat ears;
> cheeks rounding nicely to muzzle line; short broad nose,
> ...


aqwwww thats great news hun 

oh was there any out for herts and middx show ?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> aqwwww thats great news hun
> 
> oh was there any out for herts and middx show ?


I dont think that ones on yet, are you waiting too, takes forever doesnt it


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> I dont think that ones on yet, are you waiting too, takes forever doesnt it


yes too long  i now some have come out but not for my girls yet its so annoying  one came out for the bengal cat club but only one of the grls is on that one the other judge is yet to post still i think


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Just in defence of judges the last copy of OC I got some critiques had been sent in 6-8 weeks before publishing - you can see now OC are publishing the date received. I know other judges whose reports have definitely gone in but not published. 

I am sure there are some judges who are slower than others but I feel 6-8 weeks after being received is rather slow to be publishing the reports .....


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it also says in this issue that they've got loads of reports but not the space to fit them all in this time.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

seems to be the excuse every week? I've noticed though that they are not printing them in the order they are received ..... as you still see ones which were received before reports printed in the last issue - bit unfair on the judges who submit them promptly and then get moaned about as not printed for weeks?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I'd rather they print every report they have no matter how much room it takes up! We're paying alot for it at the end of the day.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Yeah I'd rather they print every report they have no matter how much room it takes up! We're paying alot for it at the end of the day.


I agree Vix - it is hideously expensive particularly for what we get! won't be resubscribing....

Are you doing the Siamese Cat Club show soon?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not showing so I don't get it, do they actually put judges reports on their site or is it just hard copy only for those? Surely they couldn't use the excuse of 'no space' on their website?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> I'm not showing so I don't get it, do they actually put judges reports on their site or is it just hard copy only for those? Surely they couldn't use the excuse of 'no space' on their website?


it is a pdf file from their website which is basically the hard copy of the mag. so yeah they could put them all online but they don't


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I agree Vix - it is hideously expensive particularly for what we get! won't be resubscribing....
> 
> Are you doing the Siamese Cat Club show soon?


I just resubscribed the £30 online only for 6 months. Will see how it goes. I know I can get reports on websites etc but you don't always get all of them. Will see.

Yes I am going to the SCC in Alcester.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> it is a pdf file from their website which is basically the hard copy of the mag. so yeah they could put them all online but they don't


Their excuse just doesn't make any sense then, that's rubbish for the money! If the judges can take the time and make the effort to write the reports up to get them in they should be publishing them to the website as soon as they get them.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Can I ask, how the judging works at a GCCF show ? At a FIFe show the judge writes the report as he/she is judging the cat. Then one copy is kept by the judge, 1 by the club and the other is given to the owner that day.*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

As far as I know the Judge writes a report on the cat and all the reports are sent to our cats to be published. Though some judges now post them to websites or post them on their own website so people can read them for free. The only show you get a write up on your cat on the day is the Supreme.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, right ok, so am I right in thinking that you then have to pay to read your report ?*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Basically yes..... Bl**dy cheek really


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Basically yes..... Bl**dy cheek really


*Totally agree with you, if thats the case, after all it's not exactly cheap to show cats in the first place*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah i know. when this sub runs out i won't renew it. i'll just ask my boy's breeder to scan their write ups, she said she would if i wanted her to. maybe better.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I wonder how many GCCF people actually disagree with having to pay for the reports, be interesting to know. *


----------

